# Cyanogen Mod 7.10 RC 1.8 Best Radio?



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am running the new CM 1.8 with the MR2 (.802) radio and am having some signal issues. I was wondering if there was a better radio to use with this version? If so, where can I download.

Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm using the radio from yesterdays OTA. Working out great so far!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I get yesterday's OTA radio Mustang???


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> How do I get yesterday's OTA radio Mustang???


http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...d-rom-radio-and-full-ruu-for-htc-thunderbolt/

Only download the radio and make sure you do a checksum before installing or else you can brick your phone.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

none of the radios seem good to me on any rom. im starting to think my 4g sim is jacked up.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful Mustang!!! Works well so far...BTW, what's this radio called MR3???


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> Beautiful Mustang!!! Works well so far...BTW, what's this radio called MR3???


I would assume so that's what I usually refer to it as anyways lol.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

One more question Mustang if you don't mind me asking. I noticed you are running the Imoseyon Lean 3.71 Kernel. CM 1.8 came with a kernel 2.6.35.14-cyanogenmod+slayer!homebrewed #7. Is their any benefits to flashing your kernel over mine??? Forgive me I'm a newbie! Thanks for your help Mustang.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> One more question Mustang if you don't mind me asking. I noticed you are running the Imoseyon Lean 3.71 Kernel. CM 1.8 came with a kernel 2.6.35.14-cyanogenmod+slayer!homebrewed #7. Is their any benefits to flashing your kernel over mine??? Forgive me I'm a newbie! Thanks for your help Mustang.


Imoseyon makes awesome kernels for one and for two it lets me stay on stock clocking but undervolt it using his speedtweak script via terminal. I have used the stock kernel from CM7 and Tiamat and Imoseyon and the one I always revert back to is Imoseyon!


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome! Is there a link to that anywhere? Id like to try it out.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

[KERNEL] [AOSP] leanKernel: minimalistic kernel (v3.7.1, 9/28/11)

All instructions and info are in the OP. I use battsaver to stay at stock speed (no need to OC AOSP IMO) and undervolt to hopefully help battery. I also use the InteractiveX governor.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks!!!! Giving it a shot now!!! Thanks again Mustang.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> Thanks!!!! Giving it a shot now!!! Thanks again Mustang.


No problem hopefully it works well for you!


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Done! Do I need to go into the CM performance settings and set on boot? Also, do I need to delete that kernel zip file off my sd card? Thanks Mustang.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> Done! Do I need to go into the CM performance settings and set on boot? Also, do I need to delete that kernel zip file off my sd card? Thanks Mustang.


I always ensure it is checked to set on boot. Also you can keep the zip or delete it. I typically keep the latest kernel and CM version I am on JUST INCASE I need it and don't want to find the link again.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

I left the zip file of my mr2 radio out on the root of my sdcard after installation and everytime I tried to get to recovery mode it kept wanting to run the update again and again. Caused a major headache. I'm just trying to make sure the same thing doesn't happen leaving a kernel zip file out there.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

vh5150 said:


> I left the zip file of my mr2 radio out on the root of my sdcard after installation and everytime I tried to get to recovery mode it kept wanting to run the update again and again. Caused a major headache. I'm just trying to make sure the same thing doesn't happen leaving a kernel zip file out there.


Nope cause it's not a PG05IMG.zip. I personally made a folder called ROMs on my SD card and leave all the ROM/Kernel .zip files I want in there. Makes them easy to find/flash.


----------



## vh5150 (Sep 19, 2011)

Smart!!! I've done the same. Thanks for everything Mustang. I ended up going with option 2 in speedtweak, I like having that little extra speed. Hopefully this is ok?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang, do you need to download 605 and 606? And load both?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Scooter said:


> Mustang, do you need to download 605 and 606? And load both?


I downloaded the MR3 combo.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## opquiros2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Call volume to low. any suggestions


----------



## andrew8806 (Jul 6, 2011)

Newest radio did not allow me to send text messages. Wait for RIL to be updated to allow us to use the newest radio.


----------



## jcortesweb (Aug 15, 2011)

andrew8806 said:


> Newest radio did not allow me to send text messages. Wait for RIL to be updated to allow us to use the newest radio.


Texting works fine for me 605.3 with CM7 1.8


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2011)

jcortesweb said:


> Texting works fine for me 605.3 with CM7 1.8


Mine does as well but signal has NEVER gone above two bars. I used to have 3 or 4 at my house. Not sure if it is a radio thing or if it is a CM7 thing because since flashing CM7 my signal has been odd.


----------



## trombone dixie (Aug 6, 2011)

Flashed the new radio and my signal strength has improved from -82 dBm to -70 dBm. GET SOME!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Which radio works best with receiving texts? I can't tell if i'm getting them or not. I'm on the newest radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

